# Tunnel Bookings you cannot use



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just got off the phone with Eurotunnel. I made a booking with them last August to go to Spain in January. This obviously didn't happen so in December last year I changed it to May this year. This also is not going to happen. So I rang them to see if they could extend the ticket.

They did better than that!

They have given me a voucher for the full value which means I only have to book prior to 09/04/22 to redeem it (not actually travel but just book). Originally I booked using Tesco vouchers too.

So if you have a booking that you cant use or would lapse, give them a shout. Also if you ring them on 01303 282061 the phone call is free too. :grin2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Back in November 2019 we booked a crossing with Eurotunnel for a week abroad over the New Year period.
Unfortunately we couldn't go because of illness over Christmas and we rearranged for March/April 2020 and intended a month in France and Belgium.
But, as you know, Covid arrived and because of our medical conditions we were shielded and had to stay put at home.
Since then, catching the virus would almost certainly finish us off, we've put the date of the crossing back and back in the hope a vaccine would turn up and give us the chance to travel.
Eurotunnel have a policy of cancelling tickets if they aren't used within 12 months of purchasing.
As November 2020 approached, and the loss of the ticket and its cost neared, I decided to write to Eurotunnel and ask if I could have an extension to the time limit because of the pandemic.
I wrote more in hope than expectation.
But I had a reply.
They have given me an offer of a voucher for a crossing to be booked by November 2021 and that crossing must be made within a year of me booking the crossing.
In effect they have given a two year extension before my ticket finally expires.
Now if that isn't good business common sense then I don't know what is.
As a regular user, in normal times 3 – 4 times a year, then keeping me onboard is sensible for them and great for me.
And now with the vaccines hopefully working for everyone there is a good chance we may relax on an Aire with a glass in one hand and a throbbing baguette in the other later this year but probably more like next year 2022 ….


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

excellent news GMJ and Keith. I think I've noted on here that I've got a muti booking ticket with Eurotunnel which was bought in Janary 2020 before all this blew up. Thy extended the 12 month deadline so we have until January 2022 to use them. Not sure whether I and my sharers will use the crossings by January next, so we wait & see what they may do. If this drags on for a long time, I wonder if it might be possible to extend again? As with Keith, we use them regularly, and have had multi booking tickets for at least 5 years.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bit different from the BF response to their request for information about "_Club Voyage_" the scheme for *frequent travellers* who of course now can't.......

I rang them earlier in the year and was told they would be sending out a mailing on or after March 8th, well it's certainly after that date now, and nothing seems to have been sent.

I did get a mailing telling me that I can book through to Septembef 2022 but that might be our first chance.....

They have not offered any refund of the _Club Voyage_ membership fee of £90 from memory....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

bognormike said:


> excellent news GMJ and Keith. I think I've noted on here that I've got a muti booking ticket with Eurotunnel which was bought in Janary 2020 before all this blew up. Thy extended the 12 month deadline so we have until January 2022 to use them. Not sure whether I and my sharers will use the crossings by January next, so we wait & see what they may do. If this drags on for a long time, I wonder if it might be possible to extend again? As with Keith, we use them regularly, and have had multi booking tickets for at least 5 years.


Do you have until Jan 2022 to use them or just book a trip?

My extension (and Keith's by the sounds) mean that we have to book by the extension deadline but not necessarily travel.

Mine originally booked 28/08/2020
Original deadline to use 28/08/21
Extension until 09/04/22 for booking only...trip can be taken whenever (I think they release dates 6 months in advance from memory so trip could be taken by October 2022)

It may be different for multi booking tickets though I guess.

If you have a good usage history with them it has to be worth giving them a shout so you don't lose the booking. As has been said before, I find their customer service to be excellent: very customer focussed.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_


GMJ said:



Do you have until Jan 2022 to use them or just book a trip?

My extension (and Keith's by the sounds) mean that we have to book by the extension deadline but not necessarily travel.

Click to expand...

_


GMJ said:


> If I book a departure by mid November 2021 it can be any time up to November 2022 before the voucher is out of date.
> 
> Seems reasonable to me with all the pandemic problems .......


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've got a return trip that I couldn't use postponed 3 then voucher. Long thought them an excellent service. I've have them explain and confirm that you can cancel and get credit for any trip you donf use up to 24hrs AFTER your actual booked time if you didn't use it. Couldn't believe it but it's TRUE


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've always assumed its use the crossings by the end date, we'll see !


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The lady I spoke to was very clear to me that the booking had to be made by the voucher expiry date even if we hadn't travelled by then. It might be worth a call into them just to clarify but she repeated it twice for me as tbh I was of a similar mind to you.

I'll double check and report back when my voucher comes through but I can only guess that they have lifted their game in this area. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Bit different from the BF response to their request for information about "_Club Voyage_" the scheme for *frequent travellers* who of course now can't.......
> 
> I rang them earlier in the year and was told they would be sending out a mailing on or after March 8th, well it's certainly after that date now, and nothing seems to have been sent.
> 
> ...


Dave, do you know if you, as a Club Voyage, member get news of sailings before the general public. We are thinking that we will try to cut the winter trek down by using the ferry but need a pet friendly cabin. They are like gold dust. Some people have said that you stand more chance if you are a member.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Reply just had email confirmation from them that they will not be extending out frequent traveller year end date which finishes for us on 6 Sept. I have 6 unused tickets. Bit annoyed but I will vote with my feet.

We have been frequent travellers for more than ten years but that had no influence. In future will use the ferry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

bognormike said:


> I've always assumed its use the crossings by the end date, we'll see !


I forgot to come back on this thread regarding the date it has to be used by.

the wording is *"...is valid for redemption by 2022-04-09"
*

Now to me that backs up what the lady said, that it has to be redeemed by that date not necessarily travelled by that date.

For us its fine as we have decided that we ware going to Spain in January all else being equal that is!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Eurotunnel emailed me today to say that they had extended my frequent traveller tickets until June 2022

Good news


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It doesn't affect me but is good PR from them.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Eurotunnel emailed me today to say that they had extended my frequent traveller tickets until June 2022
> 
> Good news


yes, indeed . got mine as well.

Now can our government get their arses in gear and do away with the need for expensive tests for fully vaccinated people. Bunch of tossers....


----------

